# Casa de Terrormaster - Pics Online



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Got the pictures up from the haunt this year. Had to do a few things different than originally planned but all turned out well and we had close to 200 TOTs come through.



http://digitalnecropolis.com/halloween

-TM


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Updated - Added sepia tone shots to my gallery - http://digitalnecropolis.com/halloween/gallery-2007

-TM


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great use of those scene setters. Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very cool. 
Great use of the front porch.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

great use of the available space! Lighting turned out nice too.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Everything looks great! I use many things I see here on Haunt Forum for inspiration...and your post has served the same purpose for me.

I used the sepia stone Scene Setter on my 5th wheel at my campground with great response. However, I found it a real pain to put up outside...with the wind, tape, etc. I guess it doesn't help that it is not shaped symetrically.

I thought of using corrugated paper, but didn't think it'd hold up because of possible rain. 

Please tell me of your experience using this outdoors. Any tips you came up with for an easier installation?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Scene Setter do rock. You did a great job with them. 200 kids - I'm jealous!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments all - despite a lot of the trouble I had setting up, it was an awesome night. 

The Scene Setters were a bit tough to work with the way I was doing it. They are taped to a frame I made of 1/2" PVC. I had to build the frame in three pieces (left, right, and top) for storage reasons. Before I taped down the Scene Setter to the PVC, I taped a layer of black plastic to the PVC first. This was to give the thin Scene Setter material a little thickness in case an interior light was turned on. 

In the end though, if I had the chance to do it again, I would do it completely differently. The wind at the beginning of the evening really played havoc with the material. Not many things stick well to Scene Setters so you can imagine what happened with a good gust. I was fortunate though that there was little to no wind for the remainder of the night. Also I would choose 1" PVC as the 1/2" kept flexing when trying to set it up (didn't help I had to stand that thing up alone). Because of the modular setup the three PVC segments were not glued together. The first time I attempted to stand it up it fell apart. I ended up zip tying the thing to the porch at the top middle and in two spots on each side - which is why the sides look a bit bowed. And lastly since the Scene Setter was just stretched over the frame it was still difficult to get the wrinkles out. Getting some spray adhesive and gluing it to some sort of backing would have solved a lot of the issues I had.

The material did work out pretty well on the above ground grave which was just a network server cabinet I had in the garage. Don't think I will use that again though come next year - even gutted the darn thing was just too heavy and cumbersome to move between the garage and the lawn.

But overall Scene Setters, while fun and useful, is a difficult material to work with in an outdoor setting. It should hold up well in rain (unless backed with cardboard) but wind is a different story. Unless backed with a weather resistant material, I wouldn't use it anywhere that will be exposed to the elements for more that 12-24 hours.

Being from the IT world I am planning on writing up a post mortem for the whole setup (which seems a more appropriate term for this industry versus the IT industry - who borrowed it from the medical industry anyways). Just to break down the haunt into each piece, comment on what worked and what didn't. When done I'll make it public on my site so any lessons I learned can be passed on to others.

-TM


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks good. 

And you came VERY close to your original concept. 

Good job.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

great job, I like the arch facade... nice work!


----------

